# Form Critique



## bs1865 (Sep 10, 2010)

Been trying to get more serious about archery and put more time in to be a better bowhunter. Looking for sage advice about my form. Here are a few pics. Thanks in advance for your support!


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Form looks pretty good feet could come 4 inches closer together and I know this will sound strange but try pointing both feet slightly towards the target 20 to 45 degrees towards the target it will stabalize things . I used to stand the same way it was comfortable but not stable as it needs to be. Good luck. Others will say your arm is too low or too bent I think it is perfect.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

The bow hand knuckles should be 45 degrees;
Pad of thumb making contact with riser's grip;
E.g. see 
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f16/nutsandbolts2006/Bow Hand Grip/lowwristfrontandsideview.jpg
and
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f16/nutsandbolts2006/Bow Hand Grip/lowwristfrontandsideview.jpg


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes missed the deep grip nice catch mr. Smith


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

First I'd recommend that you take your bow to a shop and ask them to retime your cams (and reset your peep and nocking point). 

Next I'd correct your stance--feet about shoulder-width apart with the leading foot just a hair behind the trailling foot

Then I'd look at your anchor--it is really high. Try digging in that index knuckle into the soft spot just under your earlobe. That's also going to make you change your peep height and probably nocking point.

Finally, I'd recommend that you seek out a local coach or instructor to assist you with using your back muscles instead of your arm muscles to draw and hold the bow.


----------



## bs1865 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you for the great feedback! All noted and taking into consideration.


----------



## bs1865 (Sep 10, 2010)

montigre said:


> First I'd recommend that you take your bow to a shop and ask them to retime your cams (and reset your peep and nocking point).
> 
> Next I'd correct your stance--feet about shoulder-width apart with the leading foot just a hair behind the trailling foot
> 
> ...



Montigre -

Thank you for the feedback, great insight! How did you determine the issue with the cams, peep and nocking point? Besides the anchor height?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

The thing that clued me in was the way your bow was so unbalanced while at full draw-- with the top half leaning much more forward than the bottom half. The first 3 pics you can see the bottom cam way to the left of the upper cam instead of being in line with it. That made me take a hard look at the last pic after your release and on that photo, you can see that the cams are not even at rest. 

Once the cams are timed, your nocking point and peep will have to be adjusted. Also, the peep right now appears to be below the level of your eye and is starting out low, so when you adjust your anchor down it is really going to be off. 

These are pretty simple fixes, but added all together they can really throw a monkey wrench in your shooting consistency.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bs1865 said:


> Montigre -
> 
> Thank you for the feedback, great insight! How did you determine the issue with the cams, peep and nocking point? Besides the anchor height?


One cable is SIGNIFICANTLY longer than the other cable.

bow appears in symmetry at rest.

Bow is WAY out of symmetry at full draw.

Cable lengths are not even close to being a similar length.
You need both cables at the EXACT same length UNDER TENSION.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> Bow is WAY out of symmetry at full draw. Cable lengths are not even close to being a similar length. You need both cables at the EXACT same length UNDER TENSION.


?? Isn't that what I said in my response, sans the picture??


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

montigre said:


> ?? Isn't that what I said in my response, sans the picture??


didn't see your response.


----------

